# CB, LTC, WC Explained!



## Synergy

*CB* = Capitive Bred
*CF* = Captive Farmed
*LTC* = Long Term Captive 
*WC* = Wild Caught. 

The number after this code (ie *02* / *03* etc) is the year the animal was born. 

Therefore *CB01* means an animal that was captive bred in the year 2001


----------



## SiUK

:lol2: I saw the title and thought you were actually asking then


----------



## Brat

SiUK said:


> :lol2: I saw the title and thought you were actually asking then


Me too, I was like "What a thick *person*!" knowing that he'd been around for ages..


----------



## Synergy

Titled Changed lol

Well it is when you open the post anyway lol


----------



## t-bo

Synergy said:


> Titled Changed lol
> 
> Well it is when you open the post anyway lol


I updated it


----------



## Synergy

t-bo said:


> I updated it


Cheers t-bo and made it a STICKY w0000p


----------



## Ratticus <3

do you wanna add the abreviated versions of the breeds aswell - will help all others (AND ME XD)


----------



## CTI_Perrin

This is very useful thank you!: victory:


----------



## Magpie

What does captive farmed mean ? I understand captive bred is when someone breeds their own 'pets', wild-caught obviously is taken from the wild ! Also what constitutes a long-term captive, how long ?


----------



## Roewammi

captive farmed is where a wild caught gravid (pregnant) female is caught and the eggs are incubated and sold on


----------



## Roewammi

P.S great thread, really helpful! wish id had this when i started!


----------



## Magpie

Ah right thanks, so how come people don't see it as as good as captive bred ? The babies have still been captive their whole lives.


----------



## Rick_Albig

CF is allot worse than CB. Take a Bosc monitor for example. Adult females are taken from the wild, drop there eggs and are then usually dumped anywhere. This female is now out of her home range, severely stressed and will most likely end up dead from the whole experience.

Onto the babies: Every egg from that female will be incubated, hatched and sold on. This means that non of the babies from this clutch will ever see the wild which will not help a declining wild population. The babies are then shipped thousands of miles from Africa, usually without ever being fed (to feed them would cost money) and arrive in a pretty sorry state, half starved and are always dehydrated.

It may seem better than WC but IMO it is far worse.

Rick

P.S Almost forgot CB does not always mean Captive Bred, it is sometimes used as Captive Born (Basically the same as CF)

True Captive Bred should be CBB - Captive Born and Bred


----------



## MarshallDavies

*worth reading...*

...if only for the cf explaination! good points.


----------



## masticophis

Although not all CF is so bad as the above example.

Some are females taken from the wild, eggs are laid then they are returned to the same area. All hatchlings from the clutches are then given a few feeds to start them on their way and a portion of them are released back into the wild. This way they have had some feeding already and have a head start, so losses in the wild will be less.

Certainly not all farms are like this, but in some places they are starting to realize that they have a market to fill and that they need to take care of their native animals rather than hunt them to extinction and destroy their livelihood.

In the cases of royals then I don't really think CF is needed as there are plenty being bred in captivity. Some species however its not so bad and gives the natives of the country something to sell without stripping the forests of trees so they can grow crops.

Mike


----------



## Roonstar

Very useful thread, thanks....one other question what does BCI stand for?


----------



## Erinaceinae

boa constricor imperator


----------



## swift_wraith

what about the term "grown on"?


----------



## Pard

cheers, as a new member was wondering what the number meant. thanks


----------



## Erinaceinae

what does FT mean?

elsa


----------



## amazonya

What is a brb??


----------



## NXSmiggy

amazonya said:


> What is a brb??


brazillian rainbow boa i think


----------



## Garrett

Um, I was wondering about the 0.1.0 Tortoise or 2.0.0 Hamster thingy people put at the bottom of their posts. I know it refers to their pets and guess it refers to age, but how exactly does it work?

I am clearly an idiot. :2thumb:


----------



## Jasmine the Jester

it refers to sex 1.2.3 would mean 1 male, 2 females and 3 unknown sexs or eggs.


----------



## The Python Kid

Wasn't this already explained under another thread?? Anyway - a good help. :2thumb:


----------



## Garrett

Ah, so it refers to sex. Might've known!


----------



## shonny

ddnt know that mate really usefull! x


----------



## Alfonzo

To answer earlier posts, FT usually means Frozen/Thawed I believe (Although I didnt see the context it was used in in this thread. 

Grown on just means bigger than hatchling I think - a few months old.


----------



## weemanelite

Thanks great info for a newbie.


----------



## sam gamgee

*long term captive?*

Is this captive bred or wc then kept for ages????

Old thread this......

Dave


----------



## _Ben_

Right I will probably end up feeling silly as I bet this is obvious, but what does CH mean, seen afew things labeled as CH2010 etc


----------



## geckostar

captive hatched!:2thumb:


----------



## _Ben_

geckostar said:


> captive hatched!:2thumb:



Ah thanks, so similar to how CF has been described earlier in the thread.

Cheers : victory:


----------



## geckostar

your :welcome::lol2:


----------



## steven_law

what does it mean then when people put 3 numbers after?? say "2.1.3"


----------



## _Ben_

steven_law said:


> what does it mean then when people put 3 numbers after?? say "2.1.3"


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112138-1-2-0-what-does.html


----------



## steven_law

_Ben_ said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112138-1-2-0-what-does.html


thanq :whistling2:


----------



## jrcash4321

What about eggs that were layed in 2009 but hatched in 2010 is that cb09 or cb10?


----------



## DavieB

Does it make any difference to the personality of the hatchling whether it is captive farmed or CB, I mean a CB is liable to have parents who are easy to handle non bitey etc, with some animals this could rub off on their young. Does this matter in the reptile world?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Look at the date of when this thread was started folks... I do it all the time lol.

09 cb eggs if hatched 10 would be cb10. It's taken from the date they are hatched I believe.


----------



## BoscMonster

So my Bosc is CF11 100 looks more like registration number, perhaps i should get him a private plate made. :lol2:


----------



## Guest

Heres my guide to it  CB, CF, WC and LTC explained in reptiles


----------

